
Ask HN: Why do companies expect above average talent for average salaries? - mrcold
Most software companies offer &quot;market rate&quot; and &quot;competitive&quot; salaries. But all of them want exceptional candidates. It&#x27;s like they&#x27;re shopping for a Porsche with Hyundai money. I get the idea of dreaming big and trying to catch an offer. But this is just ridiculous.<p>Before you tell me to look for another company, I did. All of them know the market rate and all of them set their max salary to it. Ask more than that and the guy across the table will look at you like you&#x27;re insane.<p>Shouldn&#x27;t above average talent be paid with above average salaries? I fell like I&#x27;m taking crazy pills.<p>I feel more and more that contracting is the future. Software developers are becoming the new factory workers.
======
tetrep
> Before you tell me to look for another company, I did. All of them know the
> market rate and all of them set their max salary to it.

Where are you looking for companies? This matters greatly as to whether or not
they have the resources/inclination to actually hire above average talent. No
company is going to admit that they actually want employees who are "meh"
because they don't actually have much money to spend on development and that
their projects are uninteresting and that they don't solve hard problems, but
that is sometimes the case.

If you look at the American midwest, it's pretty much what you're describing.
If you look at Silicon Valley, NYC, Chicago, Austin, Boston, etc. you'll find
huge salary ranges, with compensation easily matching talent (and beyond, in
some situations).

~~~
smt88
Data for context: [https://www.glassdoor.com/research/real-value-of-
salaries/](https://www.glassdoor.com/research/real-value-of-salaries/)

------
hiigara
Because they can. Law of offer and demand. Lot's of geeks looking to prove
themselves, few jobs. I am training as an electrician. Screw tech

